# Interpreting Vehicle ID plate



## Ryanisugly (Apr 28, 2014)

Hi folks,

Looking to get try pressures right on our Hymer Swing before heading off on a 3 month adventure.

Vehicle Identification Plate is baffling me, so some help would be appreciated...

Max permitted gross mass 3400kg
Permitted axle load front 5200kg
Permitted axle load rear 1750kg

These numbers seem contradictory to me, but I keep staring at them and they don't change. 

Can someone translate these and say what tyre pressure we should be going for please. 

Thanks!


----------



## safariboy (May 1, 2005)

The gross mass is presumably the maximum it must weigh in at. This is often 3500kg. so 3400kg looks OK.
The front axle load looks odd. This sort of figure is usually the maximum train weight which is the van total plus any trailer. The front axle is usually aprox. the same as the the rear.
The rear looks normal.
The maximum permitted total can be less than the axle loads total as it is defined by different constraints.
Hope that this helps. 
It looks as if the plate may not be actually be correct.


----------



## dalspa (Jul 1, 2008)

There should be four figures. The top one, the max gross weight of the van. The next one, the max train weight ie the van + any trailer. The next one the max front axle and the last one the max rear axle. The sum of the front and rear axles will be greater than the max gross weight as neither of these must be exceeded, nor the max gross weight.

DavidL


----------



## Ryanisugly (Apr 28, 2014)

Thanks for the quick replies. 

There is indeed a 4th number - 1900kg.
The manual ways that this is the 'tandem axle' weight, so the manual must be wrong and you guys must be right!

I knew this was the right place to come.


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

Hi Ugly!

I have the (2004) Hymer Tramp which is out of the same family - yours has the luton (??)(2002??). Mine is the low profile.

The plate on mine says 3400/5400/1900/1750.

Tyre pressures relate to the type of tyre. Mine are Conti Vanco Camper R15 CP and the pressures fully loaded as advised by Continental are 4.5 bars and 4.0 bars.

Continental email address: [email protected]

My email requesting info was responded to very promptly.


----------

